# Hcg levels



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

I have just got a BFP so now the other worry begins. Last time I found out that I was having a misc purely by accident as I had a couple of blood tests two days apart.  Is there any way I can tell without having blood tests if my hcg levels are rising in the normal way?


E


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The only way you can tell is by monitoring through blood tests. HPT not accurate enough to measure (despite what Clearblue digital may claim  )

Sending


----------

